# Empfehlung PC-Lenkrad speziell fuer Wreckfest (FH4 auch)



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Hallo! Seit vielen Jahren will ich eigentlich ein PC-Lenkrad, da ich gerne Rennspiele zocke. Bisher hat die Vernunft gesiegt, Neben dem Geld ist es auch Platzmangel, der mich davon abhält. Jetzt gibt es aber Wreckfest, und fuer mich ist es das beste und unterhaltsamste (Renn)Spiel seit Jahren, und Forza Horizon 4 ist auch sehr stark. Deshalb ist jetzt die Ansage, ein Lenkrad muss her, auch wenn ich das vor meiner Frau verstecken muss . Gedacht hatte ich an den Thrustmaster TS-PC zusammen mit den CSL Elite Pedalen auf einem Stand, den man zusammenklappen kann und im Schrank verstecken bzw verstauen kann ... Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen? Tests sind meistens gut, aber es gibt auch viele Klagen zu Qualitaet .... Alternativ hatte ich noch das Fanatec CSL Elite im Auge, aber da sind die Beschwerden zur Bauqualitaet ebenfalls da und der Preis ist noch hoeher. Aber wenn, dann schon was Braucbares, es wird richtig Aerger geben und der sollte sich dann auch lohnen (d.h.das Ding sollte nicht gleich kaputtgehen) 

Danke fuer Euer kompetentes Feedback!


----------



## HagenStein87 (27. November 2018)

Niemand weiß was du ausgeben willst


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2018)

Eigentlich sind das beides keine Lenkradspiele.
Was sich bei Horizon aber absolut lohnt ist ein echter Xbox One Controller wegen des Rumble in den Triggern.


----------



## Kotor (27. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind das beides keine Lenkradspiele.
> Was sich bei Horizon aber absolut lohnt ist ein echter Xbox One Controller wegen des Rumble in den Triggern.



Korrekt !

Hätte bei "suche lenkrad" eher an assetto corsa, race department, project cars usw. gedacht.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2018)

Ich denke für diese Spiele sollte es schon ein günstigeres Lenkrad wie ein Thrustmaster TMX tun. 
Für ein bisschen ForceFeedback und kurbeln von Demolotion Derby bis Truck Simulator reicht (mir persönlich) das locker aus.


----------



## JackA (27. November 2018)

Ich würde nur Simulationen mit Lenkrad spielen wollen. Bei Fun-Games wie Wreckfest würde ich, und tu Ich auch, definitiv auf einen Controller setzen.


----------



## Herbststurm (27. November 2018)

Es sollte schon ein wenig Qualität besitzen, ansonsten kann man auch gleich beim XBox-Pad bleiben.

Vielleicht hilft der Thread weiter auch wenn es da eher um RennSims geht:
Lenkrad-Pedal-Systeme für Simulationen?


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Oh, danke fuer Eure Antworten. Einen Controller mit Rumble habe ich natuerlich (bin kein k/m Spieler). Das bringt mich dann doch sehr zum Nachdenken, ich dachte bei meinen beiden Spielen sei ein Lenkrad ein garantierter Mehrspassbringer.

PS: Budget waere maximal circa 800 fuer Lenkrad und Pedale, aufgrund vorheriger Erfahrung (entweder was Vernuenftiges oder gar nix...)


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2018)

"Rumble in den Triggern" ist etwas Anderes bzw. Zusätzliches zu der normalen Rumble Funktion:
Xbox One's Real Game Changer: Trigger-Rumble
Ausser MS benutzt das Feature leider niemand, aber bei Forza ist das echt top.


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> "Rumble in den Triggern" ist etwas Anderes bzw. Zusätzliches zu der normalen Rumble Funktion:
> Xbox One's Real Game Changer: Trigger-Rumble
> Ausser MS benutzt das Feature leider niemand, aber bei Forza ist das echt top.




Ich spiele Forza mit einem XBOX Controller ... eigentlich war es genau das, warum ich dachte, ein Lenkrad zu wollen. Ich liebe das Feeling mit dem Controller wenn man zB über eine Schotterstrasse fährt. Ich dachte, mit einem PC Lenkrad waere das nochmal viel stärker ...  

Letztlich scheine ich aber bei meinen Spielen viel zu Arcade-orientiert zu sein.Da hat JackA$$ wohl vollkommen recht. Auch Platz und Gewicht des Teils schrecken mich ab, einen Controller kann man halt schnell und bequem in der Schublade verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich würde nur Simulationen mit Lenkrad spielen wollen. Bei Fun-Games wie Wreckfest würde ich, und tu Ich auch, definitiv auf einen Controller setzen.



Danke hierfür, stimmt wohl.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. November 2018)

Wenn man ein Lenkrad nimmt, muss man sich explizit einen Racing Seat bauen, ohne wegrutschende Pedale unter dem Schreibtisch. Das funktioniert nicht mit so halbgaren Sachen. Entweder Rennen fahren via Sim mit Schwitzen oder Arcade mit Joystick oder Gamedpad von Bett oder dem Sofa.

Alles andere ist Dreck.


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Lenkrad nimmt, muss man sich explizit einen Racing Seat bauen, ohne wegrutschende Pedale unter dem Schreibtisch. Das funktioniert nicht mit so halbgaren Sachen. Entweder Rennen fahren via Sim mit Schwitzen oder Arcade mit Joystick oder Gamedpad von Bett oder dem Sofa.
> 
> Alles andere ist Dreck.



Das da ist auch Dreck? Fanden einige Reviewer recht gut:
T300-TX DELUXE: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. November 2018)

Anmelden bei Altbierbude und mit dem Amazon Produkt Opel Rally Kadett C fahren, mit Training, Quali und das ganze Rennen. Da fahren ziemliche Aliens der Szene. Wenn der mit dem Fiat 500 einen versägt  dann taugt das Set nichts oder man hat nicht trainiert jeden Tag über 20 Jahre  die AUtos sind so unterschiedlich wie die Gesichter der Menschen. Man kann ruhig einen 2002i von BMW nehmen, der geht richtig, keine Garantie zum Sieg.

Ein Fahrfehler und man hat 10 Plätze verloren. Das ist richtig Online Racing...Hunderte von Strecken.


----------



## markus1612 (27. November 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Lenkrad nimmt, muss man sich explizit einen Racing Seat bauen, ohne wegrutschende Pedale unter dem Schreibtisch. Das funktioniert nicht mit so halbgaren Sachen. Entweder Rennen fahren via Sim mit Schwitzen oder Arcade mit Joystick oder Gamedpad von Bett oder dem Sofa.
> 
> Alles andere ist Dreck.



Mal wieder der größte Schwachsinn, den du da redest (wie sonst auch immer).
Die wenigsten Lenkrad-Besitzer haben wohl nen Racing Setup für mehrere 100-1000€.


----------



## Olstyle (27. November 2018)

Ich hab damals mit dem Driving Force GT aus dem Ausverkauf durchaus viel Spaß gehabt mit z.B. GT Legends. Aber halt nicht in reinen Arcade Racern. Da ist man nur am Kurbeln.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2018)

Auf/Abbau dauert schon so seine 3 Minuten bis mal alles rund läuft, selbst wenn Kabel und Pedale stehen bleiben können. 

Wegen dem zurück rollen muss man sich zumindest etwas überlegen.  Ich hab ein riesiges Radiergummi hinter meinem Schreibtischstuhl. 
Die Gummi-Pedalfüße halten bei den Einsteiger-Lenkrädern auf Parkett o.ä. Flächen genügend. 
Fürs Lenkrad braucht es einen stabilen Tisch in der richtigen Höhe. 
Wenn du mit Schaltung spielen möchtest (das macht es für mich erst aus), dann solltest du dort kreativ werden, auf Tischhöhe ist wie Kastenwagen fahren, nur schlimmer  
Ich hab meine Schalteinheit an einem alten PC-Gehäuse festgezurrt.


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Lenkrad nimmt, muss man sich explizit einen Racing Seat bauen, ohne wegrutschende Pedale unter dem Schreibtisch. Das funktioniert nicht mit so halbgaren Sachen. Entweder Rennen fahren via Sim mit Schwitzen oder Arcade mit Joystick oder Gamedpad von Bett oder dem Sofa.
> 
> Alles andere ist Dreck.



Also ich habe Zuhause KEIN 10000€ Triple Monitor Rig und kann dennoch mit meinem Fanatec Krams gescheit fahren, die Pedale halten auch echt gut, zumindest auf Teppich, auf Parkett muss man sich dann was anderes einfallen lassen. 
Klar ist es in einem RIG besser, aber m.M. nach braucht man das nicht zwingend, da ist eher das Equipment entscheidend. Zwischen einem Logitech Setup und einem von Fanatec liegen Welten. Nur eben auch beim Preis  Muss jeder für sich selber herausfinden was er bereit ist auszugeben. Ein G29 kostet "nur" ~230€ und damit kann man auch schon echt gut fahren. Für Anfänger/Einsteiger vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Hoegaardener (27. November 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> I Aber halt nicht in reinen Arcade Racern. Da ist man nur am Kurbeln.



Hier ist wohl der Punkt für mich .... Ich bin dankbar dafür, dieses Feedback zu haben. Wenn ich mir mehr Platz hätte und meine bessere Hälfte mit dem "Projekt" mehr anfangen könnte würde ich es sogar wagen, aber so bleibe ich wohl bei meinem GamePad. Wieder einmal hat die Vernunft gesiegt und der Geldbeutel freut sich.


----------



## onlygaming (27. November 2018)

Ist denke ich für Wreckfest oder FH4 auch ausreichend, solltest du irgendwann mal mit iRacing, rFactor 2, Raceroom oder sonst welchen Simulationen anfangen wollen, kannst du dir das ja nochmal überlegen, denn da macht das auch wirklich Sinn


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2018)

Kommt immer drauf an was du tatsächlich in den Spielen machst. 
In BeamNG brauchts eigentlich auch nur die Tastatur, um spektakuläre Unfälle nachzustellen. 
Ich cruise aber seit geraumer Zeit auf großen Mod-Karten rum, da ist ein Lenkrad mit Pedalen maßgeblich für das Spielerlebnis, weil ich dann Lenkbewegungen und Gas fein dosieren möchte.


----------

